# Anne and Margot's bubbys :)



## bernal (Jul 16, 2010)

Anne had a litter of seven, all very healthy little buggers, two weeks ago and Margot dropped a similar amount two days ago. I'm not sure on the clouring classification but most of Anne's are giner spotted tho there is also a brown marked, pure brown and pure light gingerish colouring in there too. Will post pics as soon as they are weaned


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Congrats! No pictures before they are weaned?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

What are the colours of the parents??
Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait for pics


----------

